# Opinions on Quality Shampoo and Conditioner



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

I need to find a good shampoo to use for Bailey 

What do you use?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Isle of Dogs is my favorite. I use #10 (shampoo) and #51 (conditioner).


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I really love the Cowboy Magic that I got a few months ago! The Rosewater!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Both sound nice and by looking at the photos of both of your precious pups, they both look like they do a good job!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with Paw Earth products?

Paw Earth Natural Pet Shampoos | PetEdge.com


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

I like the descriptions on the paw earth items, Also interested on what others think of them


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I ordered some grooming tools from Chris Christensen and they sent samples with that order. One was this shampoo: Day to Day Shampoo & Conditioner More Information Page. We liked it so much after we used it on Toby we ordered a jug of it. This company is fantastic and I like their products. They always send samples with orders and this time we got 5 products to try!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm really interested in their site!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been looking for a good shampoo myself. I'm going to try the Isle of Dogs. Some members on here recommended using Pantene Pro V mixed with water in a spray bottle as a conditioner. I've been using this for months now when I brush and I love it.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

JayBen said:


> I've been looking for a good shampoo myself. I'm going to try the Isle of Dogs. Some members on here recommended using Pantene Pro V mixed with water in a spray bottle as a conditioner. I've been using this for months now when I brush and I love it.


Hmm. The reason I don't use Pantene on my kids is because it leaves behind a wax residue. Different with dogs?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I recently tried their bar shampoo and loved it. Canus Nature's Dog Products


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I use #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Shampoo. I do not use conditioner. It smells great and works great for our dogs. It is used by a lot of handlers I know as well. I usually buy it at shows but have seen good prices on amazon, I buy it in the 1 gallon size and refill my smaller bottle . 

I also like isle of dogs products but have not found a shampoo I like more than the All Systems shampoo. I love their puppy shampoo though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I use Chris Christensen Day to Day and Crown Royale Biovite. On puppies I do use the Earthbath puppy too. I am waiting to finish my gallons (ha) before I get anything else but I want to try the #1 All Systems. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Cowboy magic rosewater shampoo/conditioner is my favorite.... 

Since I broke down and treated both dogs with Vectra this month and will probably do the same next month... I won't be using Adams flea/tick shampoo this summer like I normally do when we've been out hiking. 

For quick clean up there is a shampoo I've used (smells like pine tar) that is awesome for cleaning up the dogs and rinsing out fast. Though now I think about it, just diluting the cowboy magic shampoo probably would have the same quick rinse result....

The funny thing is I stopped at a specialty petstore near my work and they have Isle of Dogs shampoos there in stock. I hemmed and hawed and really gave some thought to trying a bottle.... but for the price of the shampoo, I really should be less satisfied with what I currently use with the dogs. >.<


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

drofen said:


> Hmm. The reason I don't use Pantene on my kids is because it leaves behind a wax residue. Different with dogs?


I haven't experienced any wax residue


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

What ingredients do we need to look for in shampoos? I don't want anything harsh.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

We use Cloud Star Buddy Wash, Lavender/Mint 2 in 1 shampoo/conditioner. I suppose we could be using something fancier but it works for us, the shampoo scent is long lasting, and it never irritates skin. Leaves his feathering super brushable.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

dogloverforlife said:


> What ingredients do we need to look for in shampoos? I don't want anything harsh.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hadn't even thought of this!
GREAT question!

So any advice?


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I saw Earthbath at a pet store. It had really good ingredients. 
Here is one I really like.
http://www.earthbath.com/shampoo/pints/pint-oat.php

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

No sulfate. It's in the cheap quality shampoos. It's also in a lot of the more expensive shampoos so you have to be careful. Especially if your dog has sensitive skin. It will dry out the skin and its too harsh. Sodium lauryl sulfate is the most common form. It's even too harsh for humans although its in a lot of our shampoos.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Just ordered the #1 All Systems shampoo. Hopefully I can let you all know how I like it in a few days.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

JayBen said:


> Just ordered the #1 All Systems shampoo. Hopefully I can let you all know how I like it in a few days.


Please do let me know


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I love it  it smells good, rinses clean, just a good shampoo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have used this a lot with different breeds of dog and coats. It is very good and you do not have to use a lot. I cleans really well and rinces out well too.
The vet sent a Bernease mountain dog (100 lbs) to me as it had gone in a stream where someone had emptied their sump oil!! It took 5 normal sized bottles of All Systems shampoo to get it all out. The dog's skin was unharmed and his coat looked fantastic. The owners became friends for life.
All Systems products are very good and excellent value as you do not need to use much.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I am going to have to try it!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Kayla said:


> Please do let me know



I just washed her today. Seems like a great shampoo. She seemed very fluffy after force drying. I like it. The price is great on it. I would get it.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmmm  thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Oster Oatmeal Naturals 4-in-1 Dog Shampoo, 18 fl oz: Dogs : Walmart.com
I bought this from Walmart, free of alot of harmful ingredients, great price and works really well! Smells good too, makes his fur really soft


----------

